# Looking For A Little Help



## Hashcode

Hi guys,

I'm knee deep in tweaks to Safestrap 1.0 and I realize that I am a HORRIBLE graphic artist. I'm not sure if the creativity gene passed me by or what, but give a crayon to a kindergartener and you'll get a better piece of art. It's no joke as you'll see from the attached.

*What do I need?*
- I need a splash screen for Safestrap 1.0 which is shown while the system pauses giving the user time to hit the menu button and enter recovery.
- It's actually 2 images (very similar) the only difference being some indication of whether "Safe System" (booting into 2nd-system) is enabled. At boot time the system determines the correct splash screen to show and then moves on 8-10 seconds later.
- The spec size is 960x540 (droid 3 screen size) in a format where I can possibly add the version #'s in another layer.
- Also needs to have room for me to add the "Press [ MENU ] to enter Recovery" and the "Starting System in ## seconds".
- A black background is preferable.

Attached is the screen I'm using atm. It's taken directly from the bootmenu code of CM7 and I added the nifty text letting the user know if Safe System was turned on or not. Creative eh?

*How will the process work?*
Submissions run till Tuesday night (Nov. 1st) where I will pick the top 2 (maybe 3 if this gets out of hand) image pairs.

Those top 2 will be put up for a public vote over the next 24 hours and the winner will immediately be used in the new release of Safestrap.

*To be clear: I can't pay for or offer anything in return other than the chance to be the loading screen for Safestrap.*

I look forward to seeing what our creative community can come up with! And if I don't get any submissions you'll have to stare at the attachments EVERYTIME you boot up!

Hashcode


----------



## mrcastillo

hope U like it!


----------



## Hashcode

Nice job mrcastillo, I like how the 2nd android with seat belt unstrapped is sorta nervous / sad.


----------



## FlyinLulz

I'd submit something but it wouldn't be better than post 2

Teleport Successful


----------



## AndroidSims

I know you said a black background is preferred but here's something I whipped up. It makes it pretty idiot proof as far as knowing which system you're booting into. I left all the room above for text/ver number.

I went for something simple/stylish, let me know.

Preview:









I have this in a .psd for you to add a version number as well if you decide to use it.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

my quick attempt wish i had a little more time but i at least wanted to give it a shot


----------



## arraworld

I was bored, thought i'd make something. Hope you like it.


----------



## niko99

Hello Hashcode, this is first and second i will finish tomorrow



















best regards


----------



## ddggttff3

arraworld said:


> I was bored, thought i'd make something. Hope you like it.


This one has my vote!


----------



## Hashcode

These are fantastic!

Do I need to add a feature into the app to select from a group of splash screens?


----------



## NinjaTivo

Hashcode said:


> These are fantastic!
> 
> Do I need to add a feature into the app to select from a group of splash screens?


By the look of these, I think you're gonna have to


----------



## niko99

once again


















And all art in zip file link below

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/31033554/HASHCODE_art.zip


----------



## Hashcode

Thanks niko99!

I started the poll last night :/

But from the messages I'm getting, it's looking like I need to add a "splashscreen" selector into the app and just let people choose what they want.


----------



## mikeymop

Niko, I like the off on robots. Very Creative. It'd look better with a black background imo though


----------



## niko99

No problem









If you dont use any of this work no problem







this is only fun and attempt to help


----------



## jawonder

Looking good, you all did a great job .


----------



## Hashcode

> Looking good, you all did a great job .


I totally agree. Once the bugs settle down w/ Safestrap, I'm going to bundle all of the submissions in with it and let users choose their splashscreen.


----------



## jawonder

Hashcode said:


> I totally agree. Once the bugs settle down w/ Safestrap, I'm going to bundle all of the submissions in with it and let users choose their splashscreen.


That's a good idea .


----------



## niko99

i know now its to late but somebody told about robot on black background and i make this

















background-nonsafe.png / background-safe.png in below zip

http://speedy.sh/eKuws/HASHCODE.ZIP

IF you will do a splashscreen selection maybe this version of robot might be better


----------



## Hashcode

Holy hell.

I like this one a lot.


----------



## davros

I smell 1.7 coming soon lol. I like nikos seatbelt


----------

